# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > The Fridge Discussions >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter Issue 325

## TheFridge

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter. This is issue #325 for the week July 8 – 14, 2013, and the full version is available here. In this issue we cover: Ubuntu Developer Summit: 27-29 August 2013 Mark Shuttleworth: Two weeks with Mir Welcome New Members and Developers Ubuntu Stats Ubuntu at OSCON Hello from ubuntu-za [...]

More...

----------

